# First commericial strip mall location.



## bobsyouruncle (Aug 3, 2012)

Am new to the forum but thought I'd post one crazy strip mall job that was for a kids clothing and toy resell store. 

Every wall a different color, each duct vent different. Thought?

Used some PPG products mostly as price pt was right.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

That's a pastel kaleidoscope of colors. Crazy. Your business name is amazingly unique. What's the backstory?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

cool looking product.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Great photos. Looks like a fun job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Any idiot can paint P-1 typical. That job takes the whole skill set. Nice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice looking work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great, good job uncle


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Even though the colours are hideous, I love working with similar colours!

It is a huge change, and it is awsome to look back at them and remember how bizarre those types of jobs were.

Great looking job!


----------



## bobsyouruncle (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the positive feedback. I was proud of the final product. Good to know other painters approve. I plan to post other projects too for more feedback on other projects.

BTW the business name is British, and is similar to saying " it's as easy as that" or "and there you have it"


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice finished product! One of my first commercial jobs was at a Pump It Up (place for kids with inflatable toys, slides, etc.) and every wall was a different bright color. I enjoyed doing something different and getting to use so many different colors. Other than the particular local franchise owner being a true asshole and stiffing me on some of the loot it was a fun job. Again, great work and I too like your name, very catchy!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

thats an awesome paint job..


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, it looks great.

I'm a new painter so anything you can share. That looks wicked hard..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Almost makes my eyes hurt. LOL


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Great work but those colors would make me want to puke. I couldn't imagine having to look at them all day while working. Enough to put me in a padded room.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like a fun job ...and a lot of tape!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Great work! Was everything new or is this a repaint? Did you consider renting a scissor lift? I know scaffolding is cheaper, but its slow


----------

